# 2 More Murata Posters in this weeks Jump :D



## Taleran (Oct 31, 2008)

Holy shit


*Spoiler*: _Heres all 4 of them, the ones not dealing with main characters are new_ 











for those that want the full size for the 2 new ones


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 31, 2008)

Those were awesome. The first one was my favorite.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome pictures


----------



## Taleran (Oct 31, 2008)

now it just comes down to naming everyone


----------



## Xell (Oct 31, 2008)

Cell vs. King is pretty fuckwin.


----------



## p-lou (Oct 31, 2008)

I'd been looking for the old ones with the main characters since I saw the new ones earlier today.  Thanks for reposting those.


----------



## Mullet_Power (Oct 31, 2008)

Murata is such an amazing artist O_O


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 31, 2008)

such epic win are these posters 

the 1st one definitely my fave.


----------



## Arcanis (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow I didn't know there would be more.

This is so so fucking amazing, there are no words to describe it. The last one is


----------



## .access timeco. (Oct 31, 2008)

*SJ 40th Anniversary posters*

The four posters combined into two big ones:
|​



So, can we identify everysingle character depicted?


Those I know (a LOT missing):

*Spoiler*: _HERE WE GO - 1_ 



Dark Schneider (Bastard!!)
Seiya (Saint Seiya)
Yusuke (Yu Yu Hakusho)
Kinnikuman (Kinnikuman)
Goku (Dragon Ball)
Yugi (Yu-gi-oh)
Kenshiro (Hokuto no Ken)
Ichigo (Bleach)
Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo  (Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo)
Ryuk (Death Note)





*Spoiler*: _HERE WE GO - 2_ 



Dio (JoJo's Bizarre Adventure)
Raoh (Hokuto no Ken)
Ikuro (Baoh)
Hiei (Yu Yu Hakusho)
Kurama (Yu Yu Hakusho)
Shanks (One Piece)
Chopperman (One Piece)
Don Patch (Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo)
Jaguar (Pyū to Fuku! Jaguar)
Freeza (Dragon Ball Z)
Kaiba (Yu-gi-oh)
Ishida (Bleach)
Allen (D.Gray-man)
Sanosuke (Rurouni Kenshin)
Hades (Saint Seiya)
Neuro (Majin Tantei Nogami Neuro)
Hyunkel (Dragon Quest) *???*
L (Death Note)
Senju (Butsu Zone)
Sasuke (Naruto)






*Spoiler*: _Boat- 1_ 



Jotaro/Star Platinum (JoJo's Bizarre Adventure)
Gon (Hunter x Hunter)
Fly (Dragon Quest)
Sena (Eyeshield 21)
Reborn (Katekyou HITMAN Reborn!)
Kenshin (Rurouni Kenshin)
Yoh/Amidamaru (Shaman King)
Taruruto (Magical Taruruto-kun)
Gintoki (Gintama)
Train (Black Cat)
Naruto (Naruto)
Kojiro (Fuuma no Kojiro) *???*
Ryuuji (Ring ni Kakero)
Arale (Dr. Slump)
Sakuragi (Slam Dunk)
Ryotsu (Kochikame)
Luffy (One Piece)





*Spoiler*: _Boat- 2_ 



Vegeta (Dragon Ball Z)
Cell (Dragon Ball Z)
Pilaf (Dragon Ball Z)
Goku - again? (Dragon Ball Z)
Zabuza (Naruto)
Kakashi (Naruto)
Sakura (Naruto)
Shishio (Rurouni Kenshin)
Buggy (One Piece)
Arlong (One Piece)
Nami (One Piece)
Zoro (One Piece)
Usopp (One Piece)
Sanji (One Piece)
Robin (One Piece)
Pandaman (One Piece)
Meruem (Hunter x Hunter)
Killua (Hunter x Hunter)
Norimaki (Dr. Slump)
Shinpachi (Gintama)
Katsura (Gintama) *???*
Elizabeth (Gintama)
Toriko (Toriko)
Sven (Black Cat)
I-Pin (Katekyou HITMAN Reborn!)
Lambo (Katekyou HITMAN Reborn!)
Tsuna (Katekyou HITMAN Reborn!) *???*
Kuwabara (Yu Yu Hakusho)
Hiruma (Eyeshield 21)
Athena (Saint Seiya)
Marin (Saint Seiya)
Rukia (Bleach)
KON (Bleach)
Kanda (D.Gray-man
Katsuragi (Matin Tantei Nogami Neuro)
Pop (Dragon Quest)
Manta (Shaman King)


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh wow, those posters are awesome, I love seeing some of the classics, makes me want to read things like HnG or Kenshin again. I love the little bit of Kanda trying to chop Elizabeth. Note: smushed together two threads on the same subject.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 1, 2008)

SHishio vs Zabuza HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAH i love them


----------



## Stroev (Nov 1, 2008)

I freaking came. 

IT WAS BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2008)

I wouldn't mind this as a wallpaper, though that Bobobo puff thing ruined the whole first one.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 1, 2008)

accessBR said:


> The four posters combined into two big ones:
> |​
> 
> 
> ...



where do you think Hades from StS is one that 1st one? If its the guy with Blue hair that Youzen(Soul Hunter

some of the ones your missing

Masked guy middle of first one is Akuma Shogun from Kinnikuman (might have been what you meant)

bigger face near right is Edajima(Sakigake!! Otokojuku)


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 1, 2008)

That'd be a mega-event level spread. Pure awesome.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 1, 2008)

Holy fucking shit Murata

The win and awesomeness cannot be expressed in words

Oh for the top of Here We Go 1 is that Zeno Zoadyeck? Or am I mistaken


----------



## McLovin (Nov 1, 2008)

accessBR said:


> So, can we identify everysingle character depicted?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only one that I can include to your list is Ramen Man from Kinnkuman. He's standing across from his long lost daughter I-Pin. 

I can't seem to find Kuwabara though.



> where do you think Hades from StS is one that 1st one? If its the guy with Blue hair that Youzen(Soul Hunter



He's the one next to the guy with all the extra gold arms from Butzu Zone. I guess. I thought it ws Saga.


----------



## .access timeco. (Nov 1, 2008)

@Taleran
There where McLovin said. Or you can search for L, he is behind him.
So the horn guy is from Kinnikuman? Man, he looked so badass o_O

@Kancent
I don't know who you are looking at, but I don't think Zeno is there.

@McLovin
Kuwabara is next do Ramen man. He is wearing black clothes and a cape with Yusuke face on it.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 1, 2008)

This is f'n epic stuff. Thanks for posting.

Btw, if you know more than 25-30 names on this you're a nerd.


----------



## Arcanis (Nov 1, 2008)

accessBR said:


> So, can we identify everysingle character depicted?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Boat- 2_
> ...


Ok I cannot find Athena or Marin... Are you sure they're there? If so help me find them


----------



## Taleran (Nov 1, 2008)

look on the boat far right side for Pilaf


----------



## Proxy (Nov 1, 2008)

Hell yeah. Zabuza vs. Shishio


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 1, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Btw, if you don't know more than 50-60 names on this you don't belong here.



More like it.


----------



## Codde (Nov 1, 2008)

*Weekly Shonen Jump Posters*

Both are fairly good posters. Though some characters look a bit too different in the earlier set of posters such as Sakuragi. Though I found  the characters well done in the recent ones. A bit surprising to see Toriko in the center of the poster also given how fairly new the series is (the editor clearly has high hopes for it).


----------



## Arcanis (Nov 1, 2008)

Taleran beat you to it:
Dupe         ?

But yeah amazing posters...


----------



## fxu (Nov 1, 2008)

Dupe         ?

har har har arcanis, you win by a few seconds


----------



## Shade (Nov 1, 2008)

Holy freaking shit. Those have to be the most epic colour spreads ever crafted. This man is an artistic genius.


----------



## Mullet_Power (Nov 3, 2008)

Shade said:


> Holy freaking shit. Those have to be the most epic colour spreads ever crafted. This man is an artistic genius.



Yeah he never fails to impress every week in ES21. But I can't help but imagine how awesome an adventure manga drawn by him would be


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 3, 2008)

Shishio vs Zabuza and the King vs Cell are epic!


----------

